# Monitor Base Removal



## leejo.abraham (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi,
I recently purchased a wall mounting kit for my Viewsonic VA2226w. I have installed the kit however part of the base is attached to the monitor. Is there anyway I am able to remove it as it spoils the look? Thanks in advance.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 18, 2008)

Referto manul ..its usually is very easy


----------



## leejo.abraham (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi, 
The instruction manual only informs on how to remove the lower base, however there is a stand attached to the monitor which fixes to the base.

LOWER BASE:
*www.pcper.com/images/reviews/467/extras.jpg

Instructions to remove the stand is unavailable neither on the Instruction manual nor on their website.

FRONT VIEW OF THE STAND ATTACHED TO THE MONITOR:
*www.pcper.com/images/reviews/467/bottom.jpg

REAR VIEW OF THE MONITOR (The stand allows adjusting the monitor back and forward. There are screws and nuts visible but hard to reach)
*www.pcper.com/images/reviews/467/rear.jpg

The stand makes the Monitor on the wall mount look really unattractive. Please Help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## leejo.abraham (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey guys, Youtube finally solved my problem. For all those people who have monitors like mine can remove the attached stand as described in this video. *in.youtube.com/watch?v=NB9D_gh_6rY&feature=related . My Monitor is similar to the first monitor shown in the video.

Cheers.


----------

